# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Պրոֆֆուտբոլ

## Cesare

Կարծում եմ շատերդ եք proffotball_ը նայում :

Այստեղ կքննարկենք proffotball հաղորթաշարը, լավն է, վատն է ........ և այլն :

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
 :Wink: Մի հատ հետաքրքիր հարց :
Պրոֆի որ տեսահոլովոկն եք ամենից շատ հավանում ?? :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

սուբյեկտիվ հաղորդում է, Բարսային ավելի շատ տեղ է ,տրվում  :Think: 

տեսահոլովակները չեմ սիրում

----------


## John

> սուբյեկտիվ հաղորդում է, Բարսային ավելի շատ տեղ է ,տրվում 
> 
> տեսահոլովակները չեմ սիրում


Համամիտ եմ: Չեմ հավանում: Մենակ նորությունների համար եմ նայում: Մեկնաբանությունը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս: «Չելսիից» էլ վառվածա…

----------


## Cesare

2_իտ հետ ել համաձայն եմ :
Մեկ_մեկ նենց եմ ներվայնանում :
Բարսելոն, Բարսելոն, մեկ մեկ ել Ռեալ :
Բարսելոնի տուֆտա գավաթի խաղը ցույց ա տալիս, Չելսիի առաջնության խաղը ցույց չի տալիս :
Դուրս սկսել ա շատ չգալ, բայց դե նայում եմ : Ֆուտբոլին մոտիկ ամենօրյա բան ա :
Ու մի բան ել եթե ճիշտ ինքը Սուրիկից անկապ սխալներ ա անում :


Ասում եք, որ տեսակոլովակն եք սիրում :

----------


## Աբելյան

Ամենալավ ֆուտբոլային հաղորդումը իմ կարծիքով Պրոֆֆուտբոլն ա: Բայց, թերությունները շատ-շատ են. Սենիկի սխալները, Սենիկի կողմնապահությունը, Սենիկի չափազանցությունները...

----------


## Ֆելո

նայում եմ մենակ երկուշաբթի և երեքշաբթի խաղերի հաշիվները իմանալու ու մի քանի գոլեր տեսնելու համար...

----------


## Amaru

Հմ... Էս տարի չեմ նայել  :Xeloq:  «Երևան» ալիքի հարգելի Ռուդիկի հաղորդումը ավելի լավն ա... Համ էլ մեր առաջնության մասին էլ ա խոսում...  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Հիմի Ռուդիկը Երկի մեդիա ալիքով չի՞

----------


## Cesare

Հիմի Պրոֆֆուտբոլի, որ կլիպնա Ձեզ ամենից շատ դուր գալիս ??

----------


## Amaru

> Հիմի Ռուդիկը Երկի մեդիա ալիքով չի՞


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Նույնիսկ չէի նկատել, որ ալիքը փոխել ա  :LOL: 

Իսկ կլիպներից...  :Xeloq:  Եսիմ էհ, ես ոչ մեկն էլ չեմ սիրում  :Xeloq:

----------


## BOBO

> Հիմի Պրոֆֆուտբոլի, որ կլիպնա Ձեզ ամենից շատ դուր գալիս ??


Էն որ մի հատ հայկա-վրացական կլիպ կա է` այ էնի:
Հ.Գ. Թեմայի վերնագիրը չեք ուզում ռենեյմ անեք?
__________________

----------


## Rossoner

Լավ էլ հաղորդումա, իսկ Ռուդիկը կես տարվա նորուէյուններա ասում:
Կլիպերից ամենաշատը Առաշի ու Ռեբեկայի տակ Միլան-Լիվերպուլ 2005 նա դուրս գալի...

----------


## Սամվել

ԻՆձ ոնց կարա դուր չգա դե գիտեք էլի մերոնաքկանա հեղինակը :Hands Up: 
ինչ ասեմ կլիպերից են Հայաստանի ՀԱվաքականի կադրերով կլիպնա դզում լավ հուշերա արթնացնում :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ինչ ասեմ կլիպերից են Հայաստանի ՀԱվաքականի կադրերով կլիպնա դզում լավ հուշերա արթնացնում


այ ինձ էլ ա էտ կլիպը դզում

----------


## Սերխիո

Իմ սպասելիքները արդարացան  :LOL: 
պարոն Բարսելոնի երկրպագուն այնպես էր նեղված ,որ այդ խաղին անդրադարձավ կարծես գերմանիայի առաջնության Հերտա -Անյտրախտ խաղին կանդրադառնար...
 Իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում ինչն էր բակային ֆուտբոլի նման ես ,չհասկացա :Shok: , մի տեսակ ուզում էր ուշադրության չարժանացնել այդ խաղը :

----------


## Cesare

> Իմ սպասելիքները արդարացան 
> պարոն Բարսելոնի երկրպագուն այնպես էր նեղված ,որ այդ խաղին անդրադարձավ կարծես գերմանիայի առաջնության Հերտա -Անյտրախտ խաղին կանդրադառնար...
>  Իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում ինչն էր բակային ֆուտբոլի նման ես ,չհասկացա, մի տեսակ ուզում էր ուշադրության չարժանացնել այդ խաղը :


*Շատ լավ ա ասված :
Բայց պատկերացրու, որ Բարսան կրեր :
15-րոպե կսկսեր Կլասիկոի կարևորությունը հիշացներ :
Չնայած սպասում եի, որ Բարսան ա կրելու, բայց շատ լավ եղավ :
Տեղնա : Ետի, որ իրա հաղորդման անունը դնի Բարսամանիա + :
Են ժամանակ կհասկանամ, բայց հիմա չի դզում ……*

 :Wink:   :Think:   :Wink:

----------


## ARam Grig

Շատ ընտիր հաղորդում ա,Սենիկին էլ հալալ ա ու ՄԵԾ Շնորհակալություն իրան: Լավ ա անում Բարսելոնայի մասին ասում ա,բա Մոլորակի Լավագույն Թիմն ա պաշտոնապես, կարողա Ռուսաստանի 5-րդ դիվիզիոնի թիմերի մասին խոսա? Սենիկը բոլոր թիմերի մասին էլ ադեկվատորեն խոսում ա կապ չունի Բարսայի երկրպագու ա թե չէ: Տեղն ընգած տեղը Բարսային քննադատում էլ ա: Սենիկ ջան քո հետ ենք !!! Հայաստանում Սենիկը,Չախոյանը մեկել Մելիքբեկյանը ամենալավ մեկնաբաններն էն: Սենիկի ձայնն էլ օրիգինալ ա,հավեսով լսվում ա: Մի խոսքով հաճույք եմ ստանում իրա հաղորդումներն ու մեկնաբանած խաղերը նայելով:  :Good:  Հաջողություն ու անխափան եթեր Պրոֆֆուտբոլին ու հարգարժան Սենիկ-Կարա Պողոսյանին  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Սենիկ Կարա-Պողոսյանին ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում լսել. առոգանությունը 0-ական մակարդակի ա, ֆուտբոլիստների ու թիմերի անունների կեսը սխալ ա ասում:

----------

